# Egg white allergy



## Lovex4 (Aug 19, 2012)

We recently found out that my son has a slight allergy to egg whites... His doctor said his numbers came back a little high and he should be ok and his reaction may only be a little rash, but I of course have decided to not want to give him any eggs at all... I just don't want to take any chances and he doesn't eat /like eggs anyways. However I did use eggs in meatballs, pancakes, cakes, cupcakes etc. are there any substitutes I can use in these recipes in place of eggs?? Thanks in advance for any help!!


----------



## Siegal (Aug 19, 2012)

At whole foods that sell a powdered egg replacer for baked goods called energe I think. It's in a yellow box. I used to use that alot For baked goods. things like meatballs I would just skip the egg as it didn't have that much purpose anyway


----------



## CWS4322 (Aug 19, 2012)

Welcome to DC! I can't help you out--I raise hens and eat a lot of eggs (glad I don't have an egg allergy). When I was a child and lived in a farming community, the farm kids had "town families" for snow days. The gal who was our "snow day kid" was allergic to eggs. I know my mom used to bake bread on snow days using a recipe without eggs and would make steak for supper. Sorry I can't be of more help, but I'm sure there are substitute products today that weren't available then. 

As I understand it, it is a very common allergy, but one that has to be hard to work around because eggs are in so many things. 

For a mayo substitute, you could try tofu mayo (Tofu Mayonnaise - Recipe For Tofu Mayonnaise) or cashew mayo (provided he is not also allergic to nuts): Raw Vegan Recipes: Homemade Vegan Cashew Mayonnaise Recipe

I'm sure others will have other suggestions. Again, welcome to DC.


----------



## Lovex4 (Aug 20, 2012)

Thank you so much for responding, even if you couldn't give too much advice.. It was nice of you to welcome me here... Even though your  a big fan of eggs, I actually made meatballs last night (we're a typical italian household, pasta, sauce meatballs etc. on sundays) sans eggs... I think they tasted better than when I do use them... Just a little fyi for ya lol... Thank you again for the warm welcome!!!


----------



## Hoot (Aug 20, 2012)

Welcome to D.C.!
My niece is severely allergic to eggs. The best advice I can give you is vigilance. Eggs are ubiquitous. My sister also discovered that often, leaving eggs out of some recipes doesn't have all that much effect. Next time I see her, I will ask her for some guidance and advice that, frankly, I am unequipped to give.


----------



## CWS4322 (Aug 20, 2012)

Lovex4 said:


> Thank you so much for responding, even if you couldn't give too much advice.. It was nice of you to welcome me here... Even though your  a big fan of eggs, I actually made meatballs last night (we're a typical italian household, pasta, sauce meatballs etc. on sundays) sans eggs... I think they tasted better than when I do use them... Just a little fyi for ya lol... Thank you again for the warm welcome!!!


How old is your child? I did read that some children outgrow it. 

Are there any other foods that are a problem? I cannot eat pine nuts--well, I could, but the outcome would not be good--I wear a bracelet and have an epi-pen. This is your culinary challenge--figuring out how to cook without eggs!


----------



## Lovex4 (Aug 20, 2012)

Definitely going to be a challenge... Doc also said peanuts came bavk high... He said my son doesn't need an epi pen, but he doesnt like peanut butter and we have never really give him peanuts, I did get him bracelets just to be on the safe side like I said I dont want to chance it. I heard they usually outgrow it too.. I really appreciate your asking your sister... You and all others are so nice on here.. Thank you again!!!


----------



## Dawgluver (Aug 20, 2012)

Welcome to DC!  I understand that ground flaxseed can be used as an egg substitute in baked goods and other things with eggs listed in the recipe.  Good luck!

http://www.food.com/recipe/flax-vegan-egg-substitute-104832


----------



## Skittle68 (Aug 20, 2012)

I used mashed banana and baking powder as an egg substitute in cookies (the proportions could be found online), but of course the strong banana flavor isn't suitable for most recipes. I hear applesauce works just as well, and would't add as much flavor.


----------



## Lovex4 (Aug 21, 2012)

Skittle68 said:
			
		

> I used mashed banana and baking powder as an egg substitute in cookies (the proportions could be found online), but of course the strong banana flavor isn't suitable for most recipes. I hear applesauce works just as well, and would't add as much flavor.



Thank you so much for the input... I'm loving this site, everyone is very helpful


----------

